# Another Intarsia piece



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is an intarsia eagle that I made a few years back. At the time, my supply of different styles of wood was very limited. I constructed the entire piece out of pine and stained (I'm not a fan of staining wood) the parts to reflect the colourings that I wanted. The entire eagle measures just over 3 feet from tip to tip of the wings.
Had a lot of fun making it, but sanded off a few knuckles in the oscillating sander. Oops!:blink:
Ken


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Kenbo, Fantastic! That looks absolutely fantastic. I think it is neat that it is made entirely of pine. Kind of shows it can be done w/o lots of expensive woods. Nice job.

John


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Kenbo: that is _awesome _work, especially for something done early in your hobby. My brain feels so small right now....I couldn't even begin to imagine picturing something like that coming together in the mind's eye. You have a pure gift. Use it well, keep up the good work.

smitty


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have designed my own intarsia pieces, but I have to admit, that this one (308 pieces) was someone else's design. The construction of it, however, was all mine.
Thanks for the kind words.
:smile:


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

That is amayzing! I bet patience is one of the many skills required to create something like that.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Beautiful Kenbo. I am in awe. 

Gerry


----------



## Mychal Berry (Nov 23, 2008)

my god, congrats on that.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Beautiful!!

I wish I had that type of talent. My skills pretty much end when any project needs much more than a straight line. 

G


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Kenbo,
Fantastic work. That bird looks like it ready to come to life. Now all you need is a nice intarsia salmon below and add a couple of talons to the eagle.
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## ohwoodeye (Sep 9, 2009)

Ken, sorry to bug you again, but I couldn't find this pattern where you told me to look. Help, this is fantastic and I really want to try this.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

No trouble at all. This is the site where I purchased the pattern. If you can't find it there, then I will have to check my shop and see if there is an alternate location for purchasing it.
Ken
http://www.wildwooddesigns.com/


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I really like eagles. I must have missed this the first time around. Never would guess it was pine. Nice work.


----------



## Fathermoss (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice job.... thats what I'm looking to make for the lake.

I found the patterns on www.againstthegrainwoodart.com however my order for the patterns was sent back as "Undeliverable". I've called a few times but no one answers. I also do not see the pattern www.wildwooddesigns.com Anywhere else I can get the patterns?


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

As always your work is excellent...The mark of a true artisan.


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

*let force be with you*

let force be with you


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Fathermoss said:


> Nice job.... thats what I'm looking to make for the lake.
> 
> I found the patterns on www.againstthegrainwoodart.com however my order for the patterns was sent back as "Undeliverable". I've called a few times but no one answers. I also do not see the pattern www.wildwooddesigns.com Anywhere else I can get the patterns?


 
I'm not sure if this pattern is even commercially available any longer. Good luck in your search. I hope you are able to find one.
Thanks for the kind words guys. It's not often I see a 2 year old post being rejuvinated. Very cool.


----------



## nonagail (Aug 30, 2013)

*Eagle*

Is there somewhere I can buy the pattern for the eagle. It is beautiful:no:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I did a quick search, but was unable to find this particular pattern. I thought that i had ordered it from wildwood designs, but they don't seem to carry it anymore. Hopefully, you will be able to find one with your searches. Good luck.


----------



## nonagail (Aug 30, 2013)

*Eagle Intarsia*

Is there somewhere I can buy this eagle pattern? I absolutely love it. I am really into the eagles in the intarsia.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't remember where or when I got this pattern. Sorry.


----------

